
Linux 4.15 released - jrepinc
https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/1/28/173
======
jrepinc
Kernel Newbies changelog:
[https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_4.15](https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_4.15)

------
cozzyd
Is SATA Power Link Management reliable enough that I should enable it on my
laptop now? Looks like Fedora 28 may enable it by default?

~~~
viraptor
It was worked on for over 2 years and now the partial solution was tested
since September. If you have common hardware, it's probably fine. But you
should take a backup of course :-)

